# Screenshot proof Uber messes with ratings



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

As I have said before, I believe Uber intentionally messes with the ratings. Keep in mind that it's now been almost three weeks since I have been online. How can my 30 day average be going down when I'm not driving????? 

I checked it a week ago and it was 4.5. It is now down to 4.25 I'm not sure what the heck Uber is doing.

Unfortunately the file sizes are too big to put on here. Go figure.


I don't care about Uber. I don't care about the stupid people who believe the Uber lie about tips. Just want to point out that Uber does indeed mess with the ratings.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Because one (or more) of your most recent rides rated you lower and last week your 30 day rating showed 2 weeks worth of ratings and this week is only 1 week of ratings.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But can you log on and Accept a trip ?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Uber says riders do not have to rate you. But they can choose to rate you way after the trip is over and they are ready to start another trip. 

You might want to update your profile picture. It's probably not a good idea to look silly or downright unprofessional, regardless if you think it's acceptable or not.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Uber says riders do not have to rate you. But they can choose to rate you way after the trip is over and they are ready to start another trip.
> 
> You might want to update your profile picture. It's probably not a good idea to look silly or downright unprofessional, regardless if you think it's acceptable or not.


You seem to have a bit more confidence these days. Did something click or come together for you?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

According to the new app.... 72% of my pax have rated me. So a little over 1/4 havent but still can from my understanding. Of the 72%.... 91% have given me 5 stars. Wish we could see how many stars we have combined.


----------



## antek227 (Nov 27, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> According to the new app.... 72% of my pax have rated me. So a little over 1/4 havent but still can from my understanding. Of the 72%.... 91% have given me 5 stars. Wish we could see how many stars we have combined.


Where in the app can I view this information? I'm on iOS9


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sounds like someone doesn't understand how a "rolling" 30 day period works.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Sounds like someone doesn't understand how a "rolling" 30 day period works.


More than that, many drivers here have been programmed to think that Uber is out to screw them.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> More than that, many drivers here have been programmed to think that Uber is out to screw them.


Uber is out to screw drivers.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Uber is out to screw drivers.


Amen, or at the very least mess with their head. Basically, force them to give excellent service (5 star) for $2 or $3 bucks per trip. They scare you so you conform.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> More than that, many drivers here have been programmed to think that Uber is out to screw them.


Programmed by who? Anyone with half a brain can figure out Uber is screwing them, they don't need schooling.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> As I have said before, I believe Uber intentionally messes with the ratings. Keep in mind that it's now been almost three weeks since I have been online. How can my 30 day average be going down when I'm not driving?????
> 
> I checked it a week ago and it was 4.5. It is now down to 4.25 I'm not sure what the heck Uber is doing.
> 
> ...


Not only with ratings; uber partner messes with everything 
Lmao


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

antek227 said:


> Where in the app can I view this information? I'm on iOS9


take the total number of rides, rated trips and 5 starz. math


----------



## tim678 (Dec 3, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> Amen, or at the very least mess with their head. Basically, force them to give excellent service (5 star) for $2 or $3 bucks per trip. They scare you so you conform.


i rate anyone that is rude and drunk.. someone once said "uber, THIS IS WHERE I ROB YOU".. they want me to still rate stars..


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Programmed by who? Anyone with half a brain can figure out Uber is screwing them, they don't need schooling.


So you believe Uber will intentionally fiddle with your rating, for no other reason than to cause you grief?

It's ridiculous.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> So you believe Uber will intentionally fiddle with your rating, for no other reason than to cause you grief?
> 
> It's ridiculous.


No more ridiculous than the rating system itself.


----------



## SteamFlyer82 (Nov 29, 2015)

The rating system does not make sense to me, even mathematically. Either some PAX's are giving one-star's for unknown reasons or their system is not playing fair to true result-driven ratings. Uber has a responsibility in my opinion, as a rating can also be a moral booster to some driver just trying to make it and giving it all they got. My 2 Cents.


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

Your ratings will change for a while even when you stop driving. Your passengers don't rate you until they log in for another ride, but can't request a ride until they rate the last one. It may be weeks or months until they Uber again.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> As I have said before, I believe Uber intentionally messes with the ratings. Keep in mind that it's now been almost three weeks since I have been online. How can my 30 day average be going down when I'm not driving?????
> 
> I checked it a week ago and it was 4.5. It is now down to 4.25 I'm not sure what the heck Uber is doing.
> 
> ...


I think uber screw up the rating to get you to take more rides.


----------

